# Wade fishing in the Grand Strand



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello all, I was looking for some advice on where I can go wading during low tide for some reds. All the saltwater fishing I learned was in the Tampa area where I could wade for hours. I love fishing the inlet as much as anyone but I want to get back to the days of dragging basic tackle and a floating bait bucket. I was reading about Pawleys island during low tide, but I have never been there. Any information would be super helpful. I am willing to travel anywhere for up to 1.5 hours. Thank you!

Also on a sidenote, do people flounder fish at night? Not gigging. That was the most fun for catfish up north! (sorry for the yankee question)


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Edit: For when its warmer obviously!


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

there are a lot of places to wade in Murrells Inlet, if you have neoprene waders. 
Here is an article written about some of my techniques for winter trout and red fishing

http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=4095


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Skink said:


> there are a lot of places to wade in Murrells Inlet, if you have neoprene waders.
> Here is an article written about some of my techniques for winter trout and red fishing
> 
> http://www.southcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=4095


Thanks for the great read! As for the troughs and ambush points, where would be a good place to be looking at low tide?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

At low tide look for bends in creeks, which create deeper troughs. Also look for tidal pools where fish will be trapped


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Brian Cope always write great articles. He's a friend of mine! I'll have to try some of these techniques.


----------

